# Fenix LD01 - LOD-Q4 replacement



## Marduke (Oct 26, 2008)

Just found info on the fabled replacement to the LOD-Q4. 4sevens hinted at this upgrade back in September, and said it would include a higher PWM frequency, but nothing else was really known.

The other important upgrade is to a full Q5 LED. Unfortunately I do not read Chinese well enough to get the nuances of other changes.

Original thread:
http://www.shoudian.com/viewthread.php?tid=63026&page=1

Partially translated:
http://translate.google.com/transla...id=63026&page=1&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=zh-CN&tl=en


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 26, 2008)

looks good that pwm is the only reason i havent bought one, i played with one all SHOT long, and had it around my neck demoing it to very impressed people but never cared for it myself


----------



## racerford (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't read Chinese, but it appears to 80 lumens on the highest level, 14.8 grams without a battery, 14mmx75mm. 8.5 hrs at 10 lumens, 3.5 at 27 lumens, and 1 hr @ 80 lumens. And as you mention a higher frequency PWM.

All things that I am sure evryone has deduced from the pictures. Perhaps one of our members that can read Chinese, can tell us more.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 26, 2008)

Great find, too bad they didn't care that everyone wanted a lower low. :sigh:

I guess the only wishes fulfilled with this iteration will be a bit more light (which I think everyone was already pretty much okay with) and no more PWM problem, which will make some happy and others won't care about.

I'm going to pass on it, at least for the time being. Until they can get it right with the lower setting and at least a little knurling. :thumbsdow


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice find, I've been chomping at the bit to update my L0D SE Q2 with more oomph and less PWM. 

Hopefully there is a natural version, which looks better over time on a keychain. All the other new Fenix lights are black only :sigh:


----------



## Jarl (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice. If they've got an olive/natural version, I'll grab one. Not so sure keen on black.


----------



## Illum (Oct 26, 2008)

well, by the chinese specs the only thing that changed is

3 modes: medium, low, high instead of 5 modes
Q5 instead of Q4
I'm assuming 6061-T6?

I'm favoring that over sized clip though

I'm also hoping that 
"[FONT=微軟雅黑]出售價格：￥298元、與原LOD Q4的價格相同。[/FONT]"

goes the same here [Sale price is equivalent to the L0D-Q4]


I wonder what cell they use to make the runtime tests, and why isn't there a runtime chart like many of fenix lights preliminary advertising:green:



racerford said:


> I don't read Chinese, but it appears to 80 lumens on the highest level, 14.8 grams without a battery, 14mmx75mm. 8.5 hrs at 10 lumens, 3.5 at 27 lumens, and 1 hr @ 80 lumens. And as you mention a higher frequency PWM.
> 
> All things that I am sure evryone has deduced from the pictures. Perhaps one of our members that can read Chinese, can tell us more.







translation:
Model Specs:


uses CREE Q5 LED, Life approx 500000 hours
Output intensity: 1st stage 27 lumens (3.5 hours) 2nd stage 10 lumens (8.5 hours) 3rd stage 80 lumens (1 hour)
Voltage Capable: 4.2V... uses AAA size (economic alkaline, NiMH, Lithium)
Model Specs: 75mm (length) x 14mm (diameter)
Shell Material: T6 aircraft aluminum allow
Shell Treatment: Mil-Spec type III hard anodizing
Model weight: 14.8 grams (not including battery)
Water resistance: IPX-8 standard
Window: Ultra clear optics grade glass
Switch design: twist on/off operation for on/off
Can tailstand for ceiling bounce operation






Difference between LD01 and L0D is the altered stage levels
Original Q4 now upgraded to Q5
Boost circuit has advanced PWM technology, allowing less flicker on low mode
3 stage operation, fulfilling most application requirements
LD01 can use 3.7V 10450 cell, we do not recommend use of saidcell on highest level due to lack of approperiate thermal dissipation area on light
There may be safety concerns with heat output.






Operation
tighten to operate, unscrew 1/3 turn then retighten to activate stage. the first retightening returns common output, unscrew then retighten within 1.5seconds it activates the next mode
common mode => low mode => high mode => recycle.






LD01
CREE Q5 LED, highest output at 80 Lumens


<all following specs here see model specs>

I'm sure thats the bulk of the translations, everything else should be relatively self explanatory


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like it's still going to fit the MicroStream body.


----------



## gunga (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like a decent tho disappointing upgrade. I has hoping for more knurling as well as a lower low.

Still, if they come in natural/olive I'll pick one up. Black? No thanks. I don't need another beat up black Fenix on my keychain...

:green:


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 26, 2008)

Improved reflector- The picture shows it goes to the edge of the bezel, like the other newly updated Fenixes.

4sevens, if you're listening, will there be a non-black version?  Thanks!


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 26, 2008)

Racerford already posted the new specs but I thought I'd go ahead and post them side by side with the old ones for ease of comparison.

Kept thinking the new one looked a little longer, and it is by 3mm.

L0D: 13mmx72mm 13.8gr 
LD01: 14mmx75mm 14.8gr

L0D lumens: 25, 9, 75
LD01 lumens: 27, 10, 80

This shows that all they did when they opened up the head was to raise the frequency of the pwm and ignored our requests for a lower setting.

For those who loved this light and just wanted a little more light and higher pwm, I'm happy. For those of us hoping they would have lowered the dimmest setting, oh well...


----------



## Illum (Oct 26, 2008)

I think fenix already improved on it.

there were many people requesting:
The removal of strobe and SOS, they did that here.
Why the Q4 not Q5, they changed that here
The allowance in the use of lithium secondary specifically 10440 standard, they got that taken care of
Complaints of low having too distinct flicker...I'm hoping the "new" PWM does compensate for it


Its a good start, cheers 4sevens


----------



## sol-leks (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm interested in the reflector, how does it going all the way to the edges effect it? I was really hoping for them to do something to make it a little less ringy, that's probably my biggest issue with it. I am glad they improved the pwm, 10440 support and got rid of the sos and strobe, they actually seem to have done a decent job of hitting a lot of ppls requests. Of course I like the q5 too although it makes very little difference.


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with ITN. I like the improvements. I'm glad there are no more silly blinky modes. I lost my L0D and was going to get another, but now, I think I'll wait for the new version to come available.


----------



## jake25 (Oct 26, 2008)

If it accepts 4.2V does that mean theres a buck circuit bringing it back down to 80Lumen or are we goin get our pocket rocket @ 150+ lumen?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 26, 2008)

jake25 said:


> If it accepts 4.2V does that mean theres a buck circuit bringing it back down to 80Lumen or are we goin get our pocket rocket @ 150+ lumen?



My guess is it still goes DD, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Flic (Oct 26, 2008)

gunga said:


> Still, if they come in natural/olive I'll pick one up. Black? No thanks. I don't need another beat up black Fenix on my keychain...
> 
> :green:



I agree with you my friend, and EngrPaul. I FAR prefer the natural, olive and silver finishes on my Fenixes, especially for keychain lights.

Fenix has been quoted as saying they had problems with mis-matched anodizing in colours other than black. I thought that was why they started doing anodizing in-house (hence the multi-colour E01s). Well none of the LD and PD series have been offered in anything other than black so far. I really hope they start offering colours again... particularly for the LD01. I doubt I'd buy a black one.


----------



## EssLight (Oct 26, 2008)

So, we have incremental improvements.

But I would prefer a lower low, and low-med-high for mode order, and full 10440 support. Oh well, no reason for me to upgrade at this point.


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 26, 2008)

Well it appears to meet one of the criteria I've been looking for in a new light.

low, medium, and high settings with no SOS or strobe.


----------



## Jedi Knife (Oct 26, 2008)

gunga said:


> Looks like a decent tho disappointing upgrade. I has hoping for more knurling as well as a lower low.
> 
> Still, if they come in natural/olive I'll pick one up. Black? No thanks. I don't need another beat up black Fenix on my keychain...
> 
> :green:




Well said, gunga. I'm sick of this beat up Fenix turd on my keychain too. I can't believe they are going with the same scratch magnet design. Talk about a waste of effort. Wow what a loser of a so-called "upgrade".


----------



## Art (Oct 26, 2008)

Not a big change from the Q4 and the only thing I dont like its seems like they didnt change.
The unscrew to turn off and not on!
Since it is always unscrewed in my pocket it gets the o ring too durty.

The rest I dont see why to change from a Q4 to the Q5... 5 lumens only and the different PWM that doesnt bother me at all.
Still a nice change for who has the all L0Ds.

Regards,


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 26, 2008)

My LOD Q4 on a microstream body is my backup edc or nicely dressed edc and I can't see where this is a huge improvement...

That said I might go after a black one as the microstream body is black.....


----------



## Marduke (Oct 26, 2008)

Art said:


> Not a big change from the Q4 and the only thing I dont like its seems like they didnt change.
> The unscrew to turn off and not on!
> *Since it is always unscrewed in my pocket it gets the o ring too durty.*




Huh? How far do you keep it unscrewed? The O-ring should never be exposed. You only need to keep it unscrewed about 1/2 a turn.

This isn't an Arc we're talking about here....


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 26, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Huh?
> 
> This isn't an Arc we're talking about here....


 
:laughing:


----------



## Illum (Oct 26, 2008)

Jedi Knife said:


> Well said, gunga. I'm sick of this beat up Fenix turd on my keychain too. I can't believe they are going with the same scratch magnet design. Talk about a waste of effort. Wow what a loser of a so-called "upgrade".



all lights are scratch magnets, just with knurling you really don't notice it, but on the macro level a scratch is a scratch, regardless of what surface your comparing with:ironic:


----------



## Burgess (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks to *everybody* for posting this info.


:twothumbs
_


----------



## rockz4532 (Oct 26, 2008)

wow, im deleating the l1d on my christmas list and putting this!, when is fenixstore/4sevens going to have this in stock?


----------



## gswitter (Oct 26, 2008)

Given the recent changes to the P*D and the rest of the L*D models, I was expecting a redesign of the body. I'm glad they didn't. Nice, incremental changes to an already outstanding light.

:twothumbs from me.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 26, 2008)

Other than the reflector is outward appearance is identical. I think I was hoping for a bit more. The Q5 is good and the SOS removal is nice. I'll wait for olive or silver though since I'm tired of the black. Not quite the improvement that I was hoping for but I love the LOD so much that getting a new emitter and reflector is worth upgradding.


----------



## Art (Oct 26, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Huh? How far do you keep it unscrewed? The O-ring should never be exposed. You only need to keep it unscrewed about 1/2 a turn.
> 
> This isn't an Arc we're talking about here....


 
lol

if you have it unscrewed for 1/3 turn like they it leaves a small gap for dirt to get in , if it was closed that wouldn´t happend.
Try to put your L0D in some dirty spots and you will see the dirt getting into the o ring each time you turn it on.
Or is my L0D the only one that has already some "cotton" or dirt in the o ring after 15days of use?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 26, 2008)

Art said:


> lol
> 
> if you have it unscrewed for 1/3 turn like they it leaves a small gap for dirt to get in , if it was closed that wouldn´t happend.
> Try to put your L0D in some dirty spots and you will see the dirt getting into the o ring each time you turn it on.
> Or is my L0D the only one that has already some "cotton" or dirt in the o ring after 15days of use?




It only gets between the o-ring and the body, not on the sealing surface of the o-ring. Dirt is not getting "into" anything, it's being stopped prior to getting inside anything, which is exactly the job it's supposed to do. 

Making a light turn on when unscrewed (ie. Solitaire) is a horrible design in the respect it makes for lousy contact points, which leads to unreliable behavior.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 26, 2008)

No, Art, it's not just you . . . .


*My* O-ring gets dirty, also.


Yes, i know what yer' talking about.



But the dirt doesn't seem to get PAST the O-ring.

_


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't own a LOD so for me the LD01 looks great. So I will be getting one. I should just stay away from CPF in the future. This way I would have money for gas and food.


----------



## applevision (Oct 26, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> I don't own a LOD so for me the LD01 looks great. So I will be getting one. I should just stay away from CPF in the future. This way I would have money for gas and food.



+1 +1 +1 

Ugh... 

Just bought a Lummi Wee and haven't even received it yet but I was reading another thread about the LOD... and I knew I had to have it. That thread mentioned this one and... oh dear... 

:welcome:


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL, more


----------



## youreacrab (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Art (Oct 26, 2008)

Burgess said:


> No, Art, it's not just you . . . .
> 
> 
> *My* O-ring gets dirty, also.
> ...


 

Thats my point!
Not that its not working well cus it still works fine and smooth but I would probably perfer it the other way.
But I still love it anyway


----------



## Patriot (Oct 26, 2008)

Art said:


> Thats my point!
> Not that its not working well cus it still works fine and smooth but I would probably perfer it the other way.
> But I still love it anyway





Don't feel like an outcast...there are many here who prefer "tighten for off" twisties.  Me, I don't necessarily have a preference and the current L0D seems to work intuitively without turning on in my pocket.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 26, 2008)

wow, marduke has a avatar!..:thumbsup:

the LD01 truely is an "update" to the current L0D...

Crenshaw


----------



## Marduke (Oct 27, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> wow, marduke has a avatar!..:thumbsup:



Yeah, I decided to show a little peak behind the curtains to those willing to figure out what it means.


----------



## jbviau (Oct 27, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ares_V

Marduke, are you involved with this project? If so, how cool! Moon explorers will need flashlights too (lol).

p.s. Your Huntsville location is almost as good of a clue as your avatar.


----------



## paulr (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, I missed this announcement earlier. I guess I will order one when 4x7 gets them in. I lost my L0D-CE (non-Q4) a few months ago and kind of miss it. I'm not happy that the LD01 gained a few mm in length and a gram in weight over the L0D-Q4 but I probably won't notice in practice.


----------



## j2kei (Oct 27, 2008)

excited about this. ive been wanting the l0d-q4 for a while, however i was afraid of the pwm. i especially like that strobe and sos are gone, as im one of those that dont find those useful at all. can't wait to get my hands on this w00t!


----------



## Illum (Oct 27, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Don't feel like an outcast...there are many here who prefer "tighten for off" twisties.  Me, I don't necessarily have a preference and the current L0D seems to work intuitively without turning on in my pocket.


 

I know the feeling, I have an L0D-CE Q4 fitted with the L92 lithium for emergencies in my BOB. I turned it off and sealed the junction with a tiny slip of scotch tape. I figured it would render the light waterproof until I need to use it. 

the L0D even with part of the O-ring showing does not effect its *weather* resistance on a whole...but even if water does get in, as long as the water isn't saline nothing too bad will happen, the worst is a little electrolysis :candle:


----------



## TONY M (Oct 27, 2008)

The LD10 seems like a step in the right direction but if one landed in you're hand would you know that wasn't just an L0D until you got to (no) strobe and SOS? 

Hope that made sense this has been a bad day...


----------



## Bonky (Oct 27, 2008)

> Boost circuit has advanced PWM technology, allowing less flicker on low mode



Does this mean ONLY on low mode? Or on all non-high modes? ie medium mode too.

Since I almost always use my twisties on medium, a low-only faster PWM wouldn't benefit me.

I'm assuming when they say "low mode" they mean "all non-high modes"....

Right?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonky said:


> Does this mean ONLY on low mode? Or on all non-high modes? ie medium mode too.
> 
> Since I almost always use my twisties on medium, a low-only faster PWM wouldn't benefit me.
> 
> ...



Correct, PWM is just more noticeable on the lowest modes.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been waiting for a new model, and I'm a little bummed. Like many, I'd hoped for a lower low that could come up first, or something variable like the LF2x. Fenix didn't make my decision any easier.

Geoff


----------



## Bonky (Oct 27, 2008)

:shrug: I dig it.. to each his own I guess.

If they'd come up with a light that put out 25 lumens and ran for 3-4 hours, one mode only, I'd be in heaven. Kind of an amped-up E01/E1 is all I'm looking for. Hate modes. Hate 'em! Turn on, turn off.. turn on, turn off, it's all I want, all I want, do you hear me?!! :mecry:


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonky said:


> :shrug: I dig it.. to each his own I guess.
> 
> If they'd come up with a light that put out 25 lumens and ran for 3-4 hours, one mode only, I'd be in heaven. Kind of an amped-up E01/E1 is all I'm looking for. Hate modes. Hate 'em! Turn on, turn off.. turn on, turn off, it's all I want, all I want, do you hear me?!! :mecry:


 
Hi Bonky,
You're familiar with the Streamlight Microstream & Stylus? Perhaps one of them might be what you're looking for, just a thought.


----------



## thk (Oct 27, 2008)

After finally upgrading from an Arc AAA to a L0D (non-Q4) thanks to the "fire sale" that 4sevens had, it's nice to have a key chain light that has a whiter tint. Only gripe I have with it is like the first Cree light I ever bought. There is a dark line through the hot spot. Only noticeable when white walling but that bugs me more than rings. Maybe it's my particular sample but none of the Q5 lights I own seem to exhibit this feature.

I would've loved it if it ramped up from low -> medium -> high/turbo instead of the current medium -> low -> high like others mentioned previously. The higher PWM is nice and even though the current PWM hasn't bothered me yet, I'll take any improvements. All I know is I'll probably buy it in hopes that it doesn't have a dark line through the hot spot.


----------



## gunga (Oct 27, 2008)

Check Marketplace everyone. Fenix store is doing a pre-order for Nov 5th.

Sadly, only in black.

:mecry:


----------



## Marduke (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonky said:


> :shrug: I dig it.. to each his own I guess.
> 
> If they'd come up with a light that put out 25 lumens and ran for 3-4 hours, one mode only, I'd be in heaven. Kind of an amped-up E01/E1 is all I'm looking for. Hate modes. Hate 'em! Turn on, turn off.. turn on, turn off, it's all I want, all I want, do you hear me?!! :mecry:



When you turn on the LOD, it comes on in medium mode every time, which is exactly what you describe. You never have to turn it off and back on to cycle to any of the extra modes if you don't want to. But it sure is nice to know they are there _if _you want them.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 27, 2008)

gunga said:


> Check Marketplace everyone. Fenix store is doing a pre-order for Nov 5th.
> 
> Sadly, only in black.
> 
> :mecry:


Here's the link to it.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=185440


----------



## Bonky (Oct 27, 2008)

Marduke said:


> When you turn on the LOD, it comes on in medium mode every time, which is exactly what you describe. You never have to turn it off and back on to cycle to any of the extra modes if you don't want to. But it sure is nice to know they are there _if _you want them.



:huh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Oct 27, 2008)

I must be extra sensitive to PWM because it bugs the crap out of me with mine. I cant even read with it. The improved PWM is greatly appreciated. Although i sometimes found the strobe useful (but of course you know someone would say that ) I wonder what a scratched LOD goes for in the marketplace...


----------



## Ble (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll wait for a low-med-hi version, if ever arrives.

Low first... umm I need more light, then... med... I need even more, then high.


----------



## squaat (Oct 27, 2008)

Ble said:


> I'll wait for a low-med-hi version, if ever arrives.
> 
> Low first... umm I need more light, then... med... I need even more, then high.



Yeah I've been eyeing an LOD (and now the LD01) but the UI would kinda bug me. What's the justification for med -> low -> high? Doesn't low -> med -> high make more sense?

Is it because it's a twisty? hence harder to change modes than a clicky? thus put it in the most "useful" mode first? I'm thinking a memory mode would work better in this situation.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 27, 2008)

It would but that would increase the cost. 

Yeah, most general/useful mode first. Personally I HATE clicking/twisting through different modes, since my usage is usually: a few seconds on to see something, then a few minutes off, repeat. If I constantly have to become aware of the UI every time I want to turn it on, I go nuts.

I'm assuming that's why they do M-L-H... or it could be something to do with the circuit.. ?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. My standard offer to those who think a LOD is space technology or something is:

Merely screw the head down and you have light. Unscrew it for no light. Couldn't be ANY simpler.

Dimmer and Brighter are there for the more advanced among us.....

And I too find the PWM of my Q4 version to be annoying....


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonky said:


> It would but that would increase the cost.
> 
> Yeah, most general/useful mode first. Personally I HATE clicking/twisting through different modes, since my usage is usually: a few seconds on to see something, then a few minutes off, repeat. If I constantly have to become aware of the UI every time I want to turn it on, I go nuts.
> 
> I'm assuming that's why they do M-L-H... or it could be something to do with the circuit.. ?


No it doesn't have to do with the circuit. The medium first is the result of market
studies showing the medium mode meets 90% of the user's needs given
it's brightness and runtime. It's the perfect compromise given the power
that the single AAA can supply. 1 hour on high is simply too short of a
runtime to be practical - though better than incands. Low is too dim
for most needs - unless it's very dark or in the middle of the night.
Medium on first is by design.

Some have asked for memory - well that also adds complexity - that means
YOU need to have to remember which mode you set it and inevidably causes
more twists to "get it right"

90% of the time you'll just twist on and thats it. When you're wanting a night
light or something impress people with you'll end up twisting a few more times.

Hope this helps


----------



## Bonky (Oct 27, 2008)

> Merely screw the head down and you have light. Unscrew it for no light. Couldn't be ANY simpler.


You're absolutely right, for the L0D. I have an Ultrafire C3 five-mode clicky that goes M-L-H-Str-Sos. Every time you turn it on it goes to the next mode, as long as it hasn't been off for more than ~2 minutes. 

I go insane whenever I try to use it because, given my usage pattern, every time I turn it on it's on the next mode and then I have to click through all of them to get to the one I want.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 27, 2008)

'replacement' is the appropriate term here. In my mind, the LD01 is not an upgrade or an improvement. I'm sticking with my L0D CE Q4. I'm happy with the olive colour and appreciate having the strobe function for emergencies. The low frequency PWM doesn't bother me. The Q5 LED is insignificantly brighter than the Q4.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 27, 2008)

Medium first is best, just like 4sevens explains.


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonky said:


> You're absolutely right, for the L0D. I have an Ultrafire C3 five-mode clicky that goes M-L-H-Str-Sos. Every time you turn it on it goes to the next mode, as long as it hasn't been off for more than ~2 minutes.
> 
> I go insane whenever I try to use it because, given my usage pattern, every time I turn it on it's on the next mode.


Thats why the Fenix L0D/LD01 has a 5 second "time-out" instead of the copy-cat light that has it for 2 minutes :lolsign:

You'd figure if they're going to copy someone else's product, they might
as well do it right.


----------



## gunga (Oct 27, 2008)

I might have to check out a Leatherman Serac. Seems pretty similar but with a clicky.

I still want one of these, just not in black. Black on a keychain light (unless it's arc tough) is a no no...


----------



## squaat (Oct 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> 90% of the time you'll just twist on and thats it. When you're wanting a night
> light or something impress people with you'll end up twisting a few more times.



Ahhh I thought as much. I keep forgetting the L0D is meant as a keychain light. Yeah I'll admit that 80 lumens is mostly for impressing people 

Thanks for the clarification 4sevens.


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 27, 2008)

gunga said:


> I might have to check out a Leatherman Serac. Seems pretty similar but with a clicky.
> 
> I still want one of these, just not in black. Black on a keychain light (unless it's arc tough) is a no no...



serac s1 and s2 bodies will mate with l0d/ld01 head and bodies.
serac's tail-end mates with l0d head
serac's head-end mates with l0d body
this implies e01's head goes on serac's head-end too

just a little bit of trivia for you. go figure


----------



## gunga (Oct 27, 2008)

Sooo, any non black LD01s coming 4x7s?

Will you be carrying Seracs? Cool lego possibilities...


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 27, 2008)

gunga said:


> Sooo, any non black LD01s coming 4x7s?
> Will you be carrying Seracs? Cool lego possibilities...


Peter has put in an inquiry about non-blacks. We will update as soon as we 
know. I'd say not at this point in time.

Seracs? Now why would we do that?


----------



## EssLight (Oct 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> The medium first is the result of market studies showing the medium mode meets 90% of the user's needs given it's brightness and runtime.


I would like to go on record saying that 90% of the time with my L0D-CE, I _do not_ want medium. I either want full brightness, or want it low, or wish it could be even lower. There is the 10% condition where high is too bright, low is too dim, and medium is what I want, but I usually cycle through all the modes before deciding that. So I very rarely ever just twist once to turn it on and leave it.

Whatever market was studied, it sure doesn't line up with how I use an EDC light.

EssLight


----------



## Marduke (Oct 27, 2008)

I for one still wish it had strobe. SOS I could live without, but I find strobe useful.

Oh well, I guess I have plenty of others lights capable of strobe.


----------



## gunga (Oct 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Peter has put in an inquiry about non-blacks. We will update as soon as we
> know. I'd say not at this point in time.
> 
> Seracs? Now why would we do that?


 

Dang. Tis a shame. I think I'll stick with my Q4 until the non-blacks come in.

as for the Seracs... COol lego! Fenix and Leatherman Lego!


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 27, 2008)

EssLight said:


> I would like to go on record saying that 90% of the time with my L0D-CE, I _do not_ want medium. I either want full brightness, or want it low, or wish it could be even lower. There is the 10% condition where high is too bright, low is too dim, and medium is what I want, but I usually cycle through all the modes before deciding that. So I very rarely ever just twist once to turn it on and leave it.
> 
> Whatever market was studied, it sure doesn't line up with how I use an EDC light.
> 
> EssLight


 
+1. Either: Need to see this map close-up or whatever, or Need to turn on the sun. Medium isn't suitable for either of my uses. My 1.5 cents.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 27, 2008)

that's funny because most of my illumination needs are 1-2 yards away. Perfect for medium


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 27, 2008)

Kestrel said:


> +1. Either: Need to see this map close-up or whatever, or Need to turn on the sun. Medium isn't suitable for either of my uses. My 1.5 cents.


Well the research that was done was statistical.
It's also not just about the 
output but also the runtime. High is wonderful and all but the killer is the 1 
hour runtime - which is not bad anyway for a humble AAA battery.
Low is just too low from most situations outside of being in complete 
darkness.

Unfortunately, you can't make everyone happy - as you can see here.
But it's usually the minority that makes the biggest and loudest fuss.
There have been lots of surveys done and medium is the compromise
that best fits. This light by no means claims to be the one shoe that fits all.


----------



## riversedge (Oct 27, 2008)

PhotonBoy said:


> 'replacement' is the appropriate term here. In my mind, the LD01 is not an upgrade or an improvement. I'm sticking with my L0D CE Q4. I'm happy with the olive colour and appreciate having the strobe function for emergencies. The low frequency PWM doesn't bother me. The Q5 LED is insignificantly brighter than the Q4.


Other than the "olive _colour_"(I have a black "regular" CE and an olive Q4, but would prefer the natural in either), I agree _completely_. 

Also, SOS doesn't do a thing for me either. 

On the other hand, I agree that 90% of the time, it's a single mode light for me.:thumbsup:

Edited to add: Ok, I guess I don't agree _completely_ after all...


----------



## lights (Oct 27, 2008)

WOW!! Exactly what i have been wanting. The only two reasons I stopped carrying the L0D was the PWM flicker (which drove me crazy, so i always turned it to high) and the blinky modes. I replaced it with a peak matterhorn brass, which i love and it will be hard to give up. if the pwm is really at a high enough frequency as to be un noticable when viewing moving objects, i am sold. 

ps, i miss the L0P. i loved that soo much. the only reason i bought a L0D was that my L0P was stolen (along with a L1P, L2P, Pelican M6 led 2390, G2, and variougs other less expensive lights and mags... that day sucked, although at that point flashlights were the least of my worries...)


----------



## datiLED (Oct 27, 2008)

This new L0D will be on my short list when olive is introduced. I was hoping for a body redesign, but the circuitry improvement was enough to sell me.


----------



## geek4christ (Oct 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Some have asked for memory - well that also adds complexity - that means
> YOU need to have to remember which mode you set it and inevidably causes
> more twists to "get it right"



I appreciate the lack of memory on the Fenix lights. A lot. The more lights I use, the more I realize how great it is to not have to remember what mode you left it in last (a variable) but rather remember that it comes on in the same sequence every time. If I want low, I twist twice and I'm done. No guessing what mode it's in and having to do the OCD flashaholic sequence -- "is this low or medium...oh, I better cycle through to make sure <twist> <twist> <twist>"



4sevens said:


> Peter has put in an inquiry about non-blacks. We will update as soon as we
> know. I'd say not at this point in time.



We want colors! We know they can do it...I have a blue E01 on my keychain after all.


----------



## gunga (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree on both points. If the LD01 was sold in a few different colours... man, that would be KILLER!


----------



## Bonky (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't imagine it's going to be sold in colors -- AFAIK only the E01 is done that way? Unless Fenix starts making all its lights in diff colors :O


----------



## Illum (Oct 27, 2008)

color additives in anodizing isn't difficult, just makes your light look like a toy rather than the stereo typical "professional" tool


----------



## gunga (Oct 27, 2008)

He he he.

Just wishful thinking. I'd be happy with Natural or Olive.


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 27, 2008)

gunga said:


> I agree on both points. If the LD01 was sold in a few different colours... man, that would be KILLER!


Case in point. We see the ACTUAL sales of colored e01's. Black sells by far
more than any other color. Olive is about 1/3 of blacks and each of the colors 
are about 1/2 of olive. The ACTUAL demand is tiny. For some reason people 
just like black. Of course colors are attractive and nice in advertising, 
eventually people just settle with black. Go figure. :shrug:

Notices how most cars on the street are white, black or silver? Actually
tons of silver cars... Also, despite all the choices in potato chip flavors, the
best selling kind are the plane jane classic chips and plain corn tortillas.
Hmm.....


----------



## Bonky (Oct 27, 2008)

I've heard all sorts of posts about them 'tweaking' the colors and having problems matching head to body, etc. on lights. 

Maybe Fenix doesn't want to deal with that. I mean, why, up till now, have they only offered the E01 in color (AFAIK)?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 27, 2008)

Forget the colors, how about getting that in-house anodizing shop to do a good, durable natural? I think natural would outsell olive, or at least match it.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Fenix will do very well with colors when they learn to anodize all three body parts in the same bath.

*i.e. if you went to a dealer's lot, and all the cars had different shades for the door, fender, bumper, hood, etc. EXCEPT the black, which color car do you think would sell the best? *

*I couldn't imaging buying a car without matching body panels. It would be a joke.*


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 27, 2008)

Marduke said:


> I for one still wish it had strobe. SOS I could live without, but I find strobe useful.


 +1 It _appears _that we are in the minority but I would still like strobe too. My current EDC does not have this feature as it seems alot of the newer releases are removing it. I like to have at least one light on me with this feature in case I need it. That's why I always have an L0D in my pocket as a back-up to whatever I'm carrying. I'd miss that ability. So I'm not sure if I'll be getting an LD01 or not. And the L0D PWM is not that bothersome to me and actually has its uses too.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonky said:


> You're absolutely right, for the L0D. I have an Ultrafire C3 five-mode clicky that goes M-L-H-Str-Sos. Every time you turn it on it goes to the next mode, as long as it hasn't been off for more than ~2 minutes.
> 
> I go insane whenever I try to use it because, given my usage pattern, every time I turn it on it's on the next mode and then I have to click through all of them to get to the one I want.




Uh Huh. That is but one reason I bit the bullet and ordered the L1 P2 kit.

In general mode you get L, M, H and slooooowwww SOS. If high ain't quite enough tighten the head. If the head is tight it comes on in turbo w Strobe next. No memory. I usually carry it with the head loose ad bump until I have enough light. That could not be MUCH simpler...

I had an MTE 5 mode AA that LOOKED great but had squadoosh for output. It WORKED fairly well.

I've since put the guts from a 1AA Seoul light into the MTE body and I now have a PRETTY light that works WELL! I pretty much destroyed the MTE guts but did save the reflector...


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 27, 2008)

squaat said:


> Yeah I've been eyeing an LOD (and now the LD01) but the UI would kinda bug me. What's the justification for med -> low -> high? Doesn't low -> med -> high make more sense?
> 
> Is it because it's a twisty? hence harder to change modes than a clicky? thus put it in the most "useful" mode first? I'm thinking a memory mode would work better in this situation.


I've given away quite a few L0D's and once you get one in your hand it's self-explanatory. My mom didn't even have any trouble with it and got home to a power outage the day I gave it to her! It took me no more than a day to be accustomed to twisting twice for low, or 3 times for high, which are at various times the settings I use the most. Don't be scared of the L0D UI!  :naughty:

Market research aside, I think a lot of the L1D's and other Fenix lights that start on low>med>high have been very popular and the L0D would continue to be if it came on in the same order. Maybe if enough CPF'ers were to commit we could get a run made with an actual low, low in olive. :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Oct 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Case in point. We see the ACTUAL sales of colored e01's. Black sells by far
> more than any other color. Olive is about 1/3 of blacks and each of the colors
> are about 1/2 of olive. The ACTUAL demand is tiny. For some reason people
> just like black. Of course colors are attractive and nice in advertising,
> eventually people just settle with black. Go figure. :shrug:



theres no winning chance for us here guys, just like the push for surefire to commit a G2-OJ...even if we manage to organize 5,000 guarantee buys its still no match for the manufacturer's specs for a minimum build quantity...and I am sure that fenix has a minimum build quantity thats WAY MORE than 5,000...heck...globally 5,000,000,000 maybe:laughing:


----------



## Bonky (Oct 27, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> I think Fenix will do very well with colors when they learn to anodize all three body parts in the same bath.
> 
> *i.e. if you went to a dealer's lot, and all the cars had different shades for the door, fender, bumper, hood, etc. EXCEPT the black, which color car do you think would sell the best? *
> 
> *I couldn't imaging buying a car without matching body panels. It would be a joke.*



Keep in mind too that most people don't have 50 flashlights and so don't feel the need to spice up their collection with multiple colors.

I do understand that black looks like @ss after 6 months in a pocket with keys, but most people don't think of that when they're making a decision to buy.


----------



## Illum (Oct 27, 2008)

well, theres a fat line that stands between a shelf queen and a beater...where the diameter of that line anywhere can represent the lights condition. Personally I'm in favor of black...but to each his/her own:thumbsup:


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, typically I'm stuck between buying a black keychain light that will looks great now, but will like crap a few months down a road... or a natural/olive one that will look kinda crappy now, and kinda crappy later.

I'm not looking for purple/red/orange, etc. I just want something that looks like quality.

Auto manufacturers go to the trouble of fixturing all the body panels for simultaneous painting, a significant endeavor. 

All I'm asking for is the non-black version (olive or natural) to be assembled with components that were anodize in the same bath. Otherwise, to me, the light looks like the manufacturer cares little about the workmanship product.

*P.S. If natural / olive lights from Fenix don't look bad, then why does Fenix-Store show black lights for natural or olive sales pages, instead of showing the actual colored light? Think about it.*

:rant mode off:


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Case in point. We see the ACTUAL sales of colored e01's. Black sells by far
> more than any other color. Olive is about 1/3 of blacks and each of the colors
> are about 1/2 of olive. The ACTUAL demand is tiny. For some reason people
> just like black. Of course colors are attractive and nice in advertising,
> ...


One reason for those sales figures are that the sellers are usually stocked with the 'safe' colors. Automobiles aside, if there were an abundance of olive L0D's in the stores and only a few black ones you'd see a different balance in the sales numbers. When it comes to L0D most people are probably buying black because it's what's available, and if it was olive, they'd still buy it. Anyway, we can still dream, right!


----------



## Marduke (Oct 27, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> One reason for those sales figures are that the sellers are usually stocked with the 'safe' colors. Automobiles aside, if there were an abundance of olive L0D's in the stores and only a few black ones you'd see a different balance in the sales numbers. When it comes to L0D most people are probably buying black because it's what's available, and if it was olive, they'd still buy it. Anyway, we can still dream, right!




Interesting trivia fact for the day. It was not until 2006 that colored underwear outsold plain old white underwear for the first time in history.

People like plain....


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 27, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> One reason for those sales figures are that the sellers are usually stocked with the 'safe' colors. Automobiles aside, if there were an abundance of olive L0D's in the stores and only a few black ones you'd see a different balance in the sales numbers. When it comes to L0D most people are probably buying black because it's what's available, and if it was olive, they'd still buy it. Anyway, we can still dream, right!


Nope. We are way over-stock of olive L0D Q4's. I also checked the total 
number sold. Compared to black it doesn't even come close to 1/3. I know 
before we had the olive L0D Q4, there was almost a riot demanding them.
When we rolled them out, they trickled out like a wounded cactus in the 
blistering sun. Well... not like that exactly, but you get the point.
Don't worry, I'm not anti-olive or anti-colors - just saying that olive is not as
in demand as it looks like from threads on CPF


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 27, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Interesting trivia fact for the day. It was not until 2006 that colored underwear outsold plain old white underwear for the first time in history.
> People like plain....


I'm still sticking with white 
How many years of undie selling did it take for it to topple the balance :thinking:

I guess the times they are-a-changin' 
One day tie-die annodized lights will be the norm


----------



## IMSabbel (Oct 27, 2008)

PhotonBoy said:


> 'replacement' is the appropriate term here. In my mind, the LD01 is not an upgrade or an improvement.



Checklist:

- Higher Frequency PWM
- No stupid SOS and Flash anymore
- Runs with 10440 cells
- Better emitter

Its different, and certainly not worse. I dont think you can twist semantics far enough not to call it an improvement.
Well, i will get one. Seems like it includes everything i found amiss from a L0D.
And of course they will advice against the full mode on Lithium-Ion, simply because 14g of aluminium dont have the heat capacity or surface area to get rid of the heat. Nothing against a minute of blasting, though 

I wonder how efficient their new driver is.
One of the excuses for the lower efficiencies of the liteflux AAA lights was the higher PWM frequency...

Ah, and about medium modes:
Its the mode i use my p3d the most, too. Took me a while to realize it, but its true. Most of the time, low end up a bit too low, and medium is just right...


----------



## Illum (Oct 27, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Interesting trivia fact for the day. It was not until 2006 that colored underwear outsold plain old white underwear for the first time in history.
> 
> People like plain....






lets not go there lest this thread goes all the way to stating a consensus of colored manties []


----------



## spencer (Oct 27, 2008)

4Sevens, do you know when you are getting these in, or can you tell us.
If you can, great and thanks.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Nope. We are way over-stock of olive L0D Q4's. I also checked the total
> number sold. Compared to black it doesn't even come close to 1/3. I know
> before we had the olive L0D Q4, there was almost a riot demanding them.
> When we rolled them out, they trickled out like a wounded cactus in the
> ...




Is there any possibility that it has something to do with market saturation of the other color first? I personally would have preferred olive over my red snowflake light but it wasn't available at the time. 

If black is so strong why not offer it last and get a few repeat buyers?


----------



## gunga (Oct 27, 2008)

spencer said:


> 4Sevens, do you know when you are getting these in, or can you tell us.
> If you can, great and thanks.


 
The marketplace thread says the pre-order is for November 5th.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey 4sevens. While we have you here are there any LOD Rebels around the shop?


----------



## Glowman (Oct 27, 2008)

Fenix finally answered most of our wishes. No PWM on low modes. It is quite dangerous to use a light that has noticeable PWM (low frequency) on places where there are lots of moving machines. It will tend to make propeller blades appear slow or even stop. I have experienced that the hard way.

Thanks Fenix.


----------



## geek4christ (Oct 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Case in point. We see the ACTUAL sales of colored e01's. Black sells by far
> more than any other color. Olive is about 1/3 of blacks and each of the colors
> are about 1/2 of olive. The ACTUAL demand is tiny. For some reason people
> just like black. Of course colors are attractive and nice in advertising,
> ...



Ah, those stats are a bit of a bummer. I definitely like the colors, but we finicky folk seem to be in the minority. Here's hoping flashlights are like underwear someday :laughing:


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't care about the colors. Yea the Olive is nicer in my view but at heart we are talking about a tool. Also I don't care if the Olive head does not match the body or tail 100% on any light. Maybe if I spent a few hundred bucks the light then goes beyond a tool but this is not that case here. I like the twisty as it will not fail. Like the reduced settings. No SOS etc. Going to use this on my Jakstrap for a backup headlamp. The Med setting should work good for trails etc. I do wonder about the regulation of the new light? Going to use LSD NiMH. Like the idea that the LD01 will use the same AAA as my headlamp. If the headlamp breaks I can rob 3 cells just incase I forget backup cells. I have done this in the past. My E01/Jackstrap combo works great for a camp light but for less used trails I would want more. Guessing the E01 will be used more for EDC and the LD01 goes into the daypack as a backup. Not that I don't have a bunch of headlamps but I must find a way to justify spending more money on this stuff.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 28, 2008)

The more I think about it, the body is the only thing that didn't change. 

We've got:

A) a new emitter
B) a new reflector
C) an upgraded circuit 
D) a new IU
E) a new name

That's a pretty nice "mix-up" considering these are the most significant changes to the light since it went to a Cree. 


Like Woods Walker stated, it is just a tool....it's just that I'd rather not have another black one. Natural HA, Fenix natural, Fenix Silver (like the limited run of P1D's a while back) would all be preferable to black.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree, but that's like saying you want a cell phone that doesn't have a camera. Pretty hard to come by these days.

Back in the day of the plastic Eveready flashlight with the big white switch on the side and the two D-cells that came with it, you could get pretty much any color EXCEPT black.

A black flashlight? Why would anyone want a black flashlight?


----------



## rayman (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like the perfect key chain light.

But I would really like to see a comparison with the LF2X.

rayman


----------



## mr.snakeman (Oct 28, 2008)

rayman said:


> Sounds like the perfect key chain light.
> 
> But I would really like to see a comparison with the LF2X.
> 
> rayman


+1 that.:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey 4 7s, can't you persuade Fenix to do a run of Ti LD01s for us CPFers?

Then there'll be no worries about the finish in 6 months time. :naughty:


----------



## f22shift (Oct 28, 2008)

nice upgrades. nice enough for a new buyer but not a current owner. i doubt the different lumens are noticeable.

i'm in the same boat with the modes. i hated the med low high setup. i like a simple low high. anyway, on the other hand if one were to drop a 10440 in it, the med->high output , the low-> med output and then show off mode. so essentially high, low, burst. :shrug:


----------



## Zot (Oct 28, 2008)

+1
I find strobe useful too. When walking in a parking lot at/near dark or along a roadside, strobe really helps you stand and get noticed by drivers much more that a constant on beam.


Marduke said:


> I for one still wish it had strobe. SOS I could live without, but I find strobe useful.


----------



## Zot (Oct 28, 2008)

Orange G2s (plus 7 other colors) available now here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=185455


Illum_the_nation said:


> theres no winning chance for us here guys, just like the push for surefire to commit a G2-OJ


----------



## Zot (Oct 28, 2008)

How about a new fenixstore coupon code "wounded cactus" to help move out all the olive L0D Q4's 



4sevens said:


> Nope. We are way over-stock of olive L0D Q4's. I also checked the total
> number sold. Compared to black it doesn't even come close to 1/3. I know
> before we had the olive L0D Q4, there was almost a riot demanding them.
> When we rolled them out, they trickled out like a wounded cactus in the
> blistering sun.


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 28, 2008)

+1 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ble (Oct 28, 2008)

4sevens said:


> The medium first is the result of market
> studies showing the medium mode meets 90% of the user's needs given
> it's brightness and runtime.



Not here at CPF, according to this poll:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147094

Low/Med/High: 56.83%

Med/Low/High: 10.33%


----------



## riversedge (Oct 28, 2008)

Ble said:


> Not here at CPF, according to this poll:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147094
> 
> Low/Med/High: 56.83%
> ...


Too bad all the end users aren't _CPF flashaholics_ then, eh?


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 28, 2008)

That survey is for UI preference, not which mode/lumen output is used the most. Sorry if this disappoints you. At this point we can't change it.
If it doesn't suit your needs then please don't purchase it


----------



## jag-engr (Oct 28, 2008)

EssLight said:


> So, we have incremental improvements.
> 
> But I would prefer a lower low, and low-med-high for mode order, and full 10440 support. Oh well, no reason for me to upgrade at this point.


 
Agreed. On an EDC flashlight, it should start on the lowest mode and work up. *I think an ideal lumen sequence would be 3 > 15 > 80, with each step being 5X as bright as the previous increment.* A lumen sequence of 5 > 20 > 80 (each step being 4X as bright) would also work. The increments that Fenix continues to choose do not represent significant steps up in perceived brightness. I don't much care about the 10440 support if it would be considerably longer like the LiteFlux AAA.


----------



## youreacrab (Oct 28, 2008)

jag-engr said:


> Agreed. On an EDC flashlight, it should start on the lowest mode and work up. *I think an ideal lumen sequence would be 3 > 15 > 80, with each step being 5X as bright as the previous increment.* A lumen sequence of 5 > 20 > 80 (each step being 4X as bright) would also work. The increments that Fenix continues to choose do not represent significant steps up in perceived brightness. I don't much care about the 10440 support if it would be considerably longer like the LiteFlux AAA.


 
note: a lumen measures power not brightness, and for the sake of accuracy your 5x model should be 3 > 15 > 75.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 28, 2008)

youreacrab said:


> note: a lumen measures power not brightness,



No, lumens do measure brightness. Watts measure power.


----------



## Jarl (Oct 28, 2008)

4sevens said:


> If it doesn't suit your needs then please don't purchase it



:twothumbs

Any chance of a sale of olive L0D's? I'd be in for a couple if you dropped a few $$ off the price


----------



## racerford (Oct 28, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> The more I think about it, the body is the only thing that didn't change.
> 
> .......


 
Since the specs show it is longer than the L0D, evidence indicates either the head, or body or both are new as well.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it'll sell fine. I'll be gettin' one to go with my LF2X


----------



## ozner1991 (Oct 28, 2008)

damnit my wallet hates you all 

im going to preorder one as soon as i can


----------



## Ble (Oct 28, 2008)

4sevens said:


> That survey is for UI preference, not which mode/lumen output is used the most.


You are right, anyway I think that a lo-med-hi would sell as well as the current UI.



4sevens said:


> If it doesn't suit your needs then please don't purchase it



Sorry If I bother you, I prefer lo-med-hi and I just want you to know that many others too.

By the way, I have two L0D-CE, a P4 and a Q4. But I will follow your advice and I will pass on this one.


----------



## Illum (Oct 28, 2008)

Zot said:


> Orange G2s (plus 7 other colors) available now here:
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=185455



I was well aware of that, but note that I was referring to surefire's productions, not end user modifications...although both eventually reaches the same destination:candle:


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I already have a Fenix LOD Q4. I love the strobe feature. With all the hype about the new Fenix LD01 not having a strobe mode, I ordered another Fenix LOD Q4 from 4sevens.com before they are completely gone.


----------



## csshih (Oct 28, 2008)

darn, now I want one...

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=185440


----------



## metawaffle (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Fenix on my keyring, but what I'd really, really like is a JetBeam AAA light of the same sort of size, with their IBS interface. I'd love to be able to program modes on my keyring light... :candle:


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 28, 2008)

Ble said:


> Sorry If I bother you, I prefer lo-med-hi and I just want you to know that many others too.




but not on the grand scale of things you forget that cpf isnt fenix lights target audience...


----------



## Jedi Knife (Oct 28, 2008)

I really commend Fenix for their innovation and upgrading- they have a superb design-to-production turnaround. I feel bad about not wanting one of these but this is a _keychain _light. I rarely, if ever, leave my house without my keys. I have my keys on my person nearly all the time I'm outside my house and often within. Something this important, to me, really, really, needs to look good. I don't want junk, or something that looks bad, on my keychain. I'm forced to carry my L0D on my keychain because it is the best of what is being offered, presently. While it performs flawlessly, it looks like S**T. Let me emphasize that: "It looks like S**T". I really don't want to have to carry something around that looks like crap every time I leave the house. I really don't care if this offers a 1000 lumen output for 97 hours on an AAA alkaline battery, if it has the same, black, scratch magnet body of the other L0D lights, it will soon look like S**T after a very short time of carry on a keychain. 
What is the problem with a nice, knurled, silver or natural colored keychain light with one or two brightness modes of moderate output?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 28, 2008)

I pretty dearly LOVE general mode on the L1/P2 D CE Q5 of L, M, H (and not so much SOS)

LOD Q4 on Microstream body is good enough at M, L, H, Strobe (and not so much SOS).

I do believe I could live with M. L, H period with faster PWM and slightly brighter.

Gonna have to see some reviews!

I couldn't do a great one but volunteer to take one for the team!


----------



## 1dash1 (Oct 28, 2008)

4sevens:

The L0D Q4 is a great flashlight. 

Building on that platform, the LD01 demonstrates a very conservative marketing approach. I suppose I expected to see a revolutionary new product, rather than an evolutionary one. But then again, that's easy for me to say - it's not my dollar being risked on a new product launch.

My two cents worth on making this a distinctly different product:

+1 on more color options. Not sure about Olive. However, I think Silver might be a good seller?

+1 additional knurling along the body and close to the tail, for better grip and to establish a more distinct (more attractive) identity when compared with the previous model.

+1 for a smoother beam with a warmer tint. Perhaps a stock OP reflector and/or stock lens optics combined with a Golden Dragon emitter could do the trick. _(I'm not asking for R&D to design a new reflector or a new lens optic. After all, there's only so much that can be done with the AAA form factor.) _Basically, we're talking about sacrificing throw for a more aesthetic beam.

+1 on greater differentiating modes. 3/15/75 sounds good to me. (Although personally, I'd prefer 4 modes: 2/10/30/80 to maximize utility and runtimes. )

2 to 3 lumens is plenty of light to negotiate around the house in the dark, provided the light has a nice, smooth beam.

Note: Although I understand the logic of having the flashlight turn on in the most commonly used mode, I'd suggest that the more natural user interface is from low-to-high. People would cycle through from low to the desired mode without a second thought. And since they start low, there's a greater chance of them utilizing the lowest output level to accomplish the task - a practice that would conserve batteries in the long run.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 28, 2008)

maybe the leatherman serac s2 would be a better choice for some.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210489
Serac S2 -- 1xAAA, Cree XR-E 7090 LED, 5/35 lumens*, 10.5hrs/45mins

it's made by fenix too..


----------



## phatalbert (Oct 28, 2008)

The LD01 looks like a winner! Way to go dropping the s.o.s. and stobe! I am continually impressed with Fenix's design, price and distributor (4sevens)!

I would, however, also like to add that I am still hoping that the LD01 functionality could someday be _combined _with the E01 olive color and knurling.


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 28, 2008)

4sevens said:


> That survey is for UI preference, not which mode/lumen output is used the most. Sorry if this disappoints you. At this point we can't change it.
> If it doesn't suit your needs then please don't purchase it


 
Coming on in the middle mode makes good since to me. Especially for the reasons you mentioned earlier. The Q5 is also the next logical progression with this excellent key chain / pocket light. I look forward to its release.

Bill


----------



## youreacrab (Oct 28, 2008)

Marduke said:


> No, lumens do measure brightness. Watts measure power.



right, but lumens measure luminous flux which is the perceived power of a light source. you can call this brightness if you will, but brightness depends on distance.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll probably end up getting one for me and a couple as gifts. I hate having to explain strobe mode and  SOS mode to people who aren't into flashlights.


----------



## dioragry (Oct 29, 2008)

so does the LD01 support 10440?


----------



## IMSabbel (Oct 29, 2008)

About the colors...

I think there are two reasons:

a) Most normal buyers think the black is nice, and dont even consider that it might look ugly later on, after it has been scratched, etc.

b) Olive. I have never seen an olive light in person, but the initial reaction to just reading it is: Who the hell execpt some paintballers would want the light to be olive? Its like "color, yet, but an ugly one!".

I have a natural P3D and really like it, and i have a red L0D. The former is nice because you dont really see the chips as it fell down, und the latter is no nice than i take care of it, so its hasnt any markings (always carry it alone in the coin pocket). But i would never think of buying an olive light, except its totally differnt than my understanding of that color...


----------



## Jarl (Oct 29, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> b) Olive. I have never seen an olive light in person, but the initial reaction to just reading it is: Who the hell execpt some paintballers would want the light to be olive? Its like "color, yet, but an ugly one!".



IMHO olive is a very good looking colour; much better than the black tacticool lights that there seem to be a great abundance of.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 29, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> About the colors...
> 
> I think there are two reasons:
> 
> ...


I gave a black, natural and red L0D to both my brother and one of my best friends and they both kept the red one. My mom only got to choose between red and black and although she said she didn't care, she kept the red one too. 

Excellent points on the general public perception; when I first ordered my olive Q4's, (they were actually listed as natural) I was back and forth as to whether to go with black or olive, but now it's a no-brainer since I've had the chance to carry both.

Someone else brought up these polls and I just did a quick compilation.

Keep the med-low-high UI: 10%
Something other: 90%
Top preference low-med-high: 58.62%
Total votes: 290 

No blinking setting: 35.31%
Keep blinking setting: 64.69% 
Keep strobe only: 59.28%
Total votes: 388

For what it's worth, those are the CPF stats. :candle:


----------



## Illum (Oct 29, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> but not on the grand scale of things you forget that cpf isnt fenix lights target audience...




well said:wave:


----------



## Marduke (Oct 29, 2008)

Stainless steel version!!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211336


----------



## phatalbert (Oct 29, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Stainless steel version!!
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211336



!!!!
 If this is real, I would looooooove to purchase it from fenixstore.com


----------



## mr.snakeman (Oct 29, 2008)

Bonky said:


> I think it'll sell fine. I'll be gettin' one to go with my LF2X


Hej Bonky, when you get yours let us know how they compare with each other (I`ve got a LF2X on the way and my poor wallet hurts). Still waiting for the perfect light.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 29, 2008)

ok I shall


----------



## Illum (Oct 29, 2008)

phatalbert said:


> !!!!
> If this is real, I would looooooove to purchase it from fenixstore.com



I've sent a PM to 4sevens to confirm this....being the fact that the pic still depicts a luxeon Ti-L0D bothers me...looked some someone "painted" LD01-SS into the picture

there was a discussion thread here
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211336

and heres the confirmation 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2679689&postcount=8


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm BIGGA time worried about the election.

Therefor a couple things. I will NOT get a new LD01, my LOD Q4 is just gonna hafta do.

When the Dereelight CL1H with the 3SD R2 module that is coming from AFaustin will probably be IT in 1x18650 lights.

When the last three DX lights come that will be IT for DX purchasing.

I will NOT hit new posts on CPFM!!!

I am gonna figure out the best way to make sure I keep at least a few of my guns!

I'm drawing in man!

Gotta try and keep the house!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Oct 29, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'm BIGGA time worried about the election.
> 
> Therefor a couple things. I will NOT get a new LD01, my LOD Q4 is just gonna hafta do.
> 
> ...


 
The economic downturn could last a lonnnng time...don`t think I`ll let that stop me from buying an affordable light. Well, thats how I feel now...might feel differant if my belly is growling all night...dreaming of a slice of bread.  

I still hope Fenix comes out with a P-7 light before the end of the year...500 lumem would be fine


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 29, 2008)

_political comment removed - please go underground to engage in such discussion_

I do need a few things from DX if the other three lights come. I ordered Xenon lights that take drop ins. I don't have enough drop ins for all nor enough 17670 batteries. 

ARGH!


----------



## jasonvk77 (Oct 30, 2008)

I lust took the plunge and pre ordered one LD01.:twothumbs


----------



## PAB (Oct 30, 2008)

Are they going to do a red version for Christmas? I hand out a couple every Christmas, not to mention buying one for myself. It goes well with my burgundy pickup and the red mini swiss army knife on my keychain.


----------



## Jedi Knife (Oct 30, 2008)

PAB said:


> Are they going to do a red version for Christmas? I hand out a couple every Christmas, not to mention buying one for myself. It goes well with my burgundy pickup and the red mini swiss army knife on my keychain.



That would be nice. Except for the snowflakes.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 30, 2008)

Please no snowflakes! 

On the other hand a Ti version would be nice.


----------



## Flic (Oct 30, 2008)

easilyled said:


> Please no snowflakes!
> 
> On the other hand a Ti version would be nice.



+1!!!!

Skip the snowflakes and make a new Ti version (my L0D Ti needs a playmate).


----------



## phatalbert (Oct 30, 2008)

What was the price of the L0D Ti's?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 30, 2008)

phatalbert said:


> What was the price of the L0D Ti's?



$100 about 2 years ago IIRC


----------



## Amadeus93 (Oct 30, 2008)

easilyled said:


> Please no snowflakes!
> 
> On the other hand a Ti version would be nice.


I agree about Ti - my L0Ti is still my favorite light, but it needs a baby brother.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2008)

It seems odd to me that Fenix would offer a stainless limited edition of the LD01 instead of Ti...:thinking: I say that because they've done ti before and it was a hit around here. 

Much of the reason that I'm interested in the steel alternative is for the sole reason that it won't be black. Choosing a light for its color rather than the material probably sounds a bit odd but I know the weight won't be an issue for me.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 30, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> It seems odd to me that Fenix would offer a stainless limited edition of the LD01 instead of Ti...:thinking: I say that because they've done ti before* and it was a hit around here. *



Being a hit around here, and being a hit in the open market are two completely different things. VERY few people (compared to their entire market base) will shell out $100+ for a Ti light.


That being said, I would be very tempted by a Ti version also.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 30, 2008)

mee too


----------



## tsask (Oct 30, 2008)

I hope the Streamlight Microstream will be compatable and I can easily remove the LD01 bezel/LE and add it to the microstream clicky switch/end cap! Then I'll try a 10440!!

I LOVE my L0D/Microstream :twothumbsand 10440 power!


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 30, 2008)

The L0-Ti was about $100, but you had to play a lottery to win it, which cost additional bucks, without a guarantee of being able to purchase light.

Fenix offered the light as appreciation for customer loyalty, but many of the most loyal Fenix customers missed out on a chance to get one. 

It's my personal opinion that they went about it the wrong way, and probably ticked off loyal customers while rewarding random grubsters.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Somebody said Fenix is targeted at way more people than CPF.

But unless you trip over it with a google search that puts you here or trip over them at DX how is the public expected to find them?

I'd have never known were it not for CPF!!!!


----------



## applevision (Oct 30, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Somebody said Fenix is targeted at way more people than CPF.
> 
> But unless you trip over it with a google search that puts you here or trip over them at DX how is the public expected to find them?
> 
> I'd have never known were it not for CPF!!!!



+1!

They have no other retail presence, no web presence and, as far as I can tell, do not do much direct marketing to LEOs or Military. So I agree completely!


----------



## MKLight (Oct 30, 2008)

Deleted...similar information was already posted in Post 152...sorry about that...


----------



## Marduke (Oct 30, 2008)

MKLight said:


> The Stainless Steel version is available for US$54.95/CAD$59.95 from Fenix Tactical in Canada at :
> 
> http://fenixtactical.com/fenix-ld01.html
> 
> Looks interesting...ships on November 20....says its a Limited Edition...:twothumbs




We know (see above). There has been some discussion on the false advertising used by Fenix Tactical for that page.


----------



## MKLight (Oct 30, 2008)

Marduke,

Hey! Thanks...you responded too quickly!  I had opened the links, posted my response, looked at the links, then deleted my response.

Sorry for my mistake. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Bonky (Oct 31, 2008)

so is Fenix sold in retail (brick n mortar) stores anywhere?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 31, 2008)

Bonky said:


> so is Fenix sold in retail (brick n mortar) stores anywhere?



Some local sporting goods stores carry Fenix. I suspect the Leatherman Serac series (made by Fenix) will also be in a number of stores which currently carry Leatherman products.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 31, 2008)

Ebay carries Fenix.


----------



## Flic (Oct 31, 2008)

Marduke said:


> the Leatherman Serac series (made by Fenix) .



Wow! Did I miss something? Seracs are made by Fenix?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 31, 2008)

All this talk left me with no choice. I had to order something. Turned out to be the L0D-Q4, mainly to get the olive finish and have the strobe option.

Geoff


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 31, 2008)

Flic said:


> Wow! Did I miss something? Seracs are made by Fenix?


I did not know that. LeBaron carries two Serac models - the S2 and S3.


----------



## kts (Oct 31, 2008)

I just bought another Q4 aswell, I like strobe, got it today, its got the silver LED, my old Q4 got the yellow LED.

I know silver is made in china, yellow in the states.

The new one got a better/whiter tint, it seems a little brighter too with a more defined hotspot, maybe its just the tint.:thinking:

Has anyone else noticed any difference between the silver/yellow LEDS?


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 31, 2008)

kts said:


> I just bought another Q4 aswell, I like strobe, got it today, its got the silver LED, my old Q4 got the yellow LED.
> 
> I know silver is made in china, yellow in the states.
> 
> ...


All dies are made in the USA. The silvers are just mounted in China.
Pretty much all Cree distributors in Asia are pulling from China manufacturers.
It makes sense. Shipping and customs are expensive these days.


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Oct 31, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Somebody said Fenix is targeted at way more people than CPF.
> 
> But unless you trip over it with a google search that puts you here or trip over them at DX how is the public expected to find them?
> 
> I'd have never known were it not for CPF!!!!



I know of Fenix through other sources than CPF (though admittedly a lurker for a long time, I was one of those guys who had owned Maglites for years and was standing by them, until I did see the light and buy a Fenix...) So I can say by no means is CPF the only places that promotes them, but at the same time they are hardly common items, and only really known to those who will appreciate a good torch and put it to use.

You can count me as another person interested in an LD01...
I already have an L1T as a main light, and just got an E01 as a backup: The LD01 looks like it will be a better 'wee' light generally, with a brighter beam and better tint, and the E01 as a backup to that.

Damn you CPF, I used to be happy carrying a Maglite... :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, I lied about DX. But the rest of it especially including NEVER click "new posts" in CPFM is still in effect!


----------



## Bonky (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm frightened at how easy it is for me to convince myself I need a new light.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 1, 2008)

Bonky said:


> I'm frightened at how easy it is for me to convince myself I need a new light.


No need to worry, you've got plenty of company, and in this crowd the lights never go out! :naughty::duck::candle::twothumbs


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 1, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Nope. We are way over-stock of olive L0D Q4's. I also checked the total
> number sold. Compared to black it doesn't even come close to 1/3. I know
> before we had the olive L0D Q4, there was almost a riot demanding them.
> When we rolled them out, they trickled out like a wounded cactus in the
> ...



And this is why flashlight manufacturers stop listening to you guys...you guys whine/beg/whatever and when the product shows up, the poor dealer can't get rid of em.. (Maybe it's the loudest mouth syndrome)

The L0D is kinda a mass market item among all these chinese lights. Most users I know would like a nice general purpose output with the light on. (Guys still used to single mode lights)


----------



## Siggyhk (Nov 1, 2008)

It looks like thefenixstore has the ld01 dementions listed the same as the l0d, but with a slight increase in weight. -Can anyone confirm that the size of the ld01 is infact slightly bigger than the l0d, or are they the same?

As for the new light itself, I like it and plan on getting one to replace my l0d rebel. I skipped the q4 upgrade, so I feel I need to give this one a try. I would of really liked to see a smaller version, no matter how much smaller, but it seems that this might actually be slightly larger. -Not a deal breaker for me, but hey. I'm glad to see the the strobe and sos go at least.

Can I expect to notice any difference in output with the ld01 over the l0d rebel? Thanks.


----------



## D350Diesel (Nov 1, 2008)

Too bad they made it longer, when I was deciding between the L0D and the LFX2 the fact that the L0D was shorter was the deciding factor. 

Otherwise I like it! I haven't found any use for the blinky modes, so losing them simplifies the light. I must be part of the target market, because I DO like the med-low-high sequence. For most of my use the medium level works well. As far as the finish is concerned - I don't care. It's a keychain light, I accept the fact that it is gonna get all chewed up. If you carry it long enough it WILL be natural finish - you could only tell my old Solitaire started out red if you unscrewed the head. :laughing: The PWM never bothered me much, I probably wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't read about it on CPF.

Unfortunately for Fenix I won't be pre-ordering one, though. It's not that much brighter that I just gotta have one, and the PWM and blinky modes on the L0D are not a big annoyance for me. For the most part I just turn it on, look at what I need to see, and then turn it off again. Plus it's bigger, and there's already a shortage of space in my pocket.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 1, 2008)

Siggyhk said:


> It looks like thefenixstore has the ld01 dementions listed the same as the l0d, but with a slight increase in weight. -Can anyone confirm that the size of the ld01 is infact slightly bigger than the l0d, or are they the same?
> 
> Can I expect to notice any difference in output with the ld01 over the l0d rebel? Thanks.


It's going to be 3mm longer and there will be a noticeable output increase going from an RB80 to a Q5. I've got some RB80's and Q4's and have also had the first Cree model and could see a difference in brightness, but my favorite is still the RB80 because I'm addicted to the tint and lack of cree rings. :thumbsup:


D350Diesel said:


> As far as the finish is concerned - I don't care. It's a keychain light, I accept the fact that it is gonna get all chewed up. If you carry it long enough it WILL be natural finish - you could only tell my old Solitaire started out red if you unscrewed the head. :laughing:


It's all personal choice but for me it's not a keychain light, even though most of the people I've given them to have put them on keychains. Mine are still unscratched due to both the durability of the HA III and the fact I don't have them banging around with a bunch of keys. 
This is the color I want to see them in >  !


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweet, now I have to get the SS version.....finally a light without that stupid strobe and sos now lets see if they follow suit with the rest of their flashlights


----------



## chibato (Nov 2, 2008)

I always thought the sos and strobe were nice to have. Although I realize most people will never need sos, it is nice to know it's there just in case.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 3, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> It's all personal choice but for me it's not a keychain light,



I agree, when I carry a AAA light, I put it, along with an extra battery, in my coin pocket. No scratches unless I drop it


----------



## Ty_Bower (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't care about strobe, SOS, or an increase in output over the L0D. Tell me if the PWM doesn't suck, and I'll go buy one.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 5, 2008)

Ty_Bower said:


> I don't care about strobe, SOS, or an increase in output over the L0D. Tell me if the PWM doesn't suck, and I'll go buy one.




the PWM doesnt suck, go buy one.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 6, 2008)

I would like to see a youtube vid on the two PWMs side by side.


----------



## Hiker (Nov 6, 2008)

What is PWM???


----------



## Lite_me (Nov 6, 2008)

You can't capture PWM on video. It's too fast.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 6, 2008)

you can if you're clever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM7Zdn7l0z8


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiker said:


> What is PWM???



Pulse width modulation

With an led, it is a way of giving multiple output levels from a light that is either on or off.
Full power is made by just turning the led on normally.
A lower power is created by pulsing the led, so the led is on for 50%, off for 50% which gives the perceived effect of less output, you want it dimmer again? change the cycle to 30% on, 70% off...
The on/off pulsing is done at a quick speed, generally faster than the human eye can comprehend (same way as a tv works if you know the idea behind that).

The complaint about the pwm in the older L0D is that it is a slower speed, which despite being fine most of the time and still flickering far quicker than the eye can see, if you pan the torch quickly or shine it on something moving quickly, the speed of the pwm and the speed of the subject can fight each other and give you an odd jerking effect. The new LD10 has an increased pwm speed, so should negate that effect.


----------



## Jarl (Nov 6, 2008)

Bonky said:


> you can if you're clever:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM7Zdn7l0z8



That video doesn't mean anything. Say it's taking frames every 0.1 seconds, and the light on the right goes on and off every 0.1 second. So, when it shows as on, it's on, and when it shows as off, it's off. Now, suppose the light on the left is going on and off 9 times for every single on/off for the light on the right; the camera will catch it as "on" at .9 seconds, then off at 0.18, 0.27, .35, 0.44, 0.53, then on at 0.62, 0. 71, 0.80, 0.99, then off at 1.08, etc, making it appear to be strobing far slower than it really is.


----------



## Jay R (Nov 6, 2008)

On the other hand, it is still showing you that PWM exists on that light. Just because it’s not appearing in real time doesn’t mean that you aren’t 'showing' it. There’s no real difference between taking sample shots every 20th sec to show it’s effect and slowing the video down to show it. 
 
 If you couldn’t get the video to flicker at all, then you could say that you can’t capture it on video.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 6, 2008)

I am acutely aware of the PWM in my LOD Q4. I also notice it in my Wolf-Eyes Sniper.

The Dereelight modules use it for the lower modes, and while I know it's there it does not bother me at all.

Therefor if PWM is fast enough I should think most people can live with it.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jay R said:


> On the other hand, it is still showing you that PWM exists on that light. Just because it’s not appearing in real time doesn’t mean that you aren’t 'showing' it. There’s no real difference between taking sample shots every 20th sec to show it’s effect and slowing the video down to show it.
> 
> If you couldn’t get the video to flicker at all, then you could say that you can’t capture it on video.



exxxxxxactly.. or someone could do a half-second time-lapse shot while swinging both lights in one hand and see how the dot-dot-dot-dot effect of the different lights differs.

In fact, assuming the L0D is at ~100Hz, you could interpolate the LD01's effect to get a fair approximation of the Hz of its PWM.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *The LD01’s upgraded circuit has improved pulse-width modulation (PWM) regulation that eliminates the stroboscopic effect that typically plagues PWM output:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to copy and paste this in here yesterday but didn't have much time. For those of you on the fence wondering if they fixed the PWM; that's one of the priorities they had in coming out with this upgrade. Anyway, look at the pictures, buy, then do it yourself at home. With the new LD01 you won't be able to make rain and snow flicker and you won't be able to stop fan blades either.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 6, 2008)

wow that's pretty fast. essentially undetectable.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 6, 2008)

The PWM is so fast the only way to detect it is to wave the light quickly.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 6, 2008)

my LF2X is at 7000something, and I can baaaarely make it out if I shake the light as fast as my arm will go in a completely dark room. 

But in all normal uses anything over probably ~500Hz is not noticeable. Even my Ultrafires at ~300 are not noticeable unless they're been shaken in a darkened room while looking directly at them.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 6, 2008)

Most people cannot detect above 60Hz, and a few are particularly sensitive up to 120Hz. Above that, you cannot see the PWM affects in use unless you are around high speed machinery or in rain.

The common test is to put a light in it's lowest mode, and wiggle your fingers in front of it. If it's a blur, the frequency is high (or there is no PWM). If you can make out distinct images of your finger, that clues you in on how low the frequency is.


----------



## squaat (Nov 6, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> .... With the new LD01 you won't be able to make rain and snow flicker and you won't be able to stop fan blades either.



Doesn't that depend on how fast the fan is moving? If the fan has the right rpm you could still see it standing still or changing directions. Though from my logic it each blade would need to significantly change positions in under 1/1600 of a second. Which is pretty fast. Or is my logic flawed?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Nov 6, 2008)

Bonky said:


> if I shake the light as fast as my arm will go in a completely dark room.
> Even my Ultrafires at ~300 are not noticeable unless they're been shaken in a darkened room while looking directly at them.


......................... :laughing:


----------



## Hiker (Nov 6, 2008)

Narcosynthesis said:


> Pulse width modulation
> 
> With an led, it is a way of giving multiple output levels from a light that is either on or off.
> Full power is made by just turning the led on normally.
> ...



:twothumbs Thanks Narcosynthesis, you explanation is very clear.

Hiker


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, must admit I was wrong in my last post...

LOD Q4 is QUITE noticeable! 

Wolf-Eyes Sniper not much at all (finger mostly blur)

Dereelight a bit worse, (runs to check something) is just enough faster than LOD to be no problem.

Might have to go for an LD01 afterall, if the economy doesn't tank to depression level....


----------



## hertz (Nov 7, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Nope. We are way over-stock of olive L0D Q4's. I also checked the total
> number sold. Compared to black it doesn't even come close to 1/3. I know
> before we had the olive L0D Q4, there was almost a riot demanding them.
> When we rolled them out, they trickled out like a wounded cactus in the
> ...



i bought an olive l0d :scowl:

Wouldn't consider black because of how it looks when they wear, while hitting keys and all that. Black looks beat and dingy when the finish gets marked up (and it will).

For me a silvery natural color would be the best to minimize that effect. That's my only beef with black. It looks fantastic in promo pictures.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 7, 2008)

how about a light with an aesthetically pleasing pre-scratched anodization? 

Like furniture that's already "distressed" when you buy it so the beating the kids do to it won't be as noticeable?


----------



## Bonky (Nov 7, 2008)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> ......................... :laughing:



:shrug: :mecry:


----------



## Amadeus93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bonky said:


> how about a light with an aesthetically pleasing pre-scratched anodization?
> 
> Like furniture that's already "distressed" when you buy it so the beating the kids do to it won't be as noticeable?


Or pre-ripped jeans! Brilliant!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 7, 2008)

Finally broke down and got an olive L0D, too. Very nice. Really like the finish and the function, but I still wish the low was lower and came up first. I knew what I was getting, but may still give in to the LF2x eventually. 

Geoff


----------



## Bonky (Nov 7, 2008)

I do have to admit my LF2X rules. And so far that's only been on Nimhs. But I will get an LD01 at some point.


----------



## JET YCOY (Dec 30, 2008)

I got my new ld 01 sts!!!!!!! very nice but a little heavy compared to my lod


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Dec 30, 2008)

JET YCOY said:


> I got my new ld 01 sts!!!!!!! very nice but a little heavy compared to my lod



Congrats.:twothumbs I like the added weight of the stainless in a light this small.


----------



## curtis22 (Dec 30, 2008)

My LD01 st has a dark spot in the center of the beam. It's distracting. It's almost in focus. Just a small black spot.


----------



## TONY M (Dec 30, 2008)

curtis22 said:


> My LD01 st has a dark spot in the center of the beam. It's distracting. It's almost in focus. Just a small black spot.


Mine does too - just a very small dark spot in the center of the hotspot. 
Perhaps it is worse with your one as it is hardly noticeable let alone distracting with mine anyway.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 30, 2008)

My L0D Q4 has a small dark spot in the centre of the hotspot, so it's not limited to the LD01.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2008)

My LOD Q4 also suffers from this malady.

I so hoped the LD01 would have that fixed.


----------



## rockz4532 (Dec 30, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> My LOD Q4 also suffers from this malady.
> 
> I so hoped the LD01 would have that fixed.


 yes it is fixed, well atleast for mine it is. now to get rid of the changing modes bug...


----------



## Mikellen (Jan 3, 2009)

I just received my LD01 today and I can see that small dark spot.
Are most of the Cree Lods and LD01s that way? Is that something typical for a Cree Q4 and Q5?


----------



## LightScene (Jan 3, 2009)

On my LD01 SS there are 2 very tiny wires connected to the top of the LED. I think the image of those wires is being projected. When I rotate the light the dark spot rotates also. That's the only dark spot near the center of my light.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 4, 2009)

Mikellen said:


> Is that something typical for a Cree Q4 and Q5?


I have a light with a Cree Q5 in it and it does not have the issue.

I wonder if the size of the reflector in the L0D and LD01 lights has something to do with the dark spot.


----------



## TONY M (Jan 4, 2009)

I can only guess that the reflector is the cause of this. 
With mine at least it is no issue whatsoever and I feel that we are being unreasonably fussy here over nothing.


----------



## HighLumens (Jan 4, 2009)

can i ask something a little bit off topic but still about the Fenix LD01??

I couldn' t find the runtime on medium and low anywhere on the forum: did anybody do the runtime tests on those settings?


----------



## parnass (Jan 4, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> can i ask something a little bit off topic but still about the Fenix LD01??
> 
> I couldn' t find the runtime on medium and low anywhere on the forum: did anybody do the runtime tests on those settings?



There are some LD01 SS runtime graphs at light-reviews.com.


----------



## HighLumens (Jan 4, 2009)

I had visited that site, but I was quite surprised on the runtime: if you compare it with the L0D runtime from the same site you see the LD01 is about 50% shorter than L0D on low (LD01= 3:50 h ; L0D= 5:56 h) and about 30% shorter on low and medium, so I was thinking it was impossible.. Can someone confirm that runtime?

I hope it's at least as long as the previus models.


----------



## TONY M (Jan 4, 2009)

I had noticed that the runtme was shorter with the LD01 SS than the L0D and either it is shorter or something else is up. I haven't done a quick runtime test on mine yet but I do hope its the former as a reduced runtime is a real step back IMHO.


----------



## HighLumens (Jan 4, 2009)

Perhaps the new circuit works better with alkalines than eneloops 800 mAh? It' s just my opinion and i know nothing about these things, so feel free to say i said a stupid thing .

Go and see this site http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l0dce.htm

It's not the LD01 but it shows the difference between using alkalines or rechargeable (900 mAh) or Lithiums (Energizer).


----------



## Marduke (Jan 4, 2009)

FYI, the runtimes from that site are always a little screwy, possibly because they let the light cook with no cooling. Best taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 4, 2009)

Is it safe to run a 10440 li-ion cell in the LOD Q4?

I mean the cell is unprotected,will the light flicker before the voltage drops too much?

I'm thinking of using one just for the WOW facture.
Obviously not the runtimes.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 4, 2009)

1996alnl said:


> Is it safe to run a 10440 li-ion cell in the LOD Q4?
> 
> I mean the cell is unprotected,will the light flicker before the voltage drops too much?
> 
> ...




A quick search (above) will reveal about a dozen threads all asking and answering that question in great detail.


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 4, 2009)

1996alnl said:


> Is it safe to run a 10440 li-ion cell in the LOD Q4?


 
Using it for short periods (before it gets hot) =* safe*
Draining an unprotected cell in it = *not safe*


----------



## Jarl (Jan 5, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Using it for short periods (before it gets hot) =* safe*



Safe: An absence of risk. Using an unprotected li-ion cell carries a risk, just as using a protected li-ion cell carries a risk, so it's never truly safe. But then again, neither is putting on socks....


----------



## TONY M (Jan 5, 2009)

It wouldn't be fun to have an L0D/LD01 come on accidently in you're pocket without you knowing and having a unprotected 10440 draining down inside it... Possible .

4sevens and others have repeatedly stated never to use an 10440 in the L0D/LD01 for safetys sake. I certainly don't plan to.


----------



## Ice (Jan 5, 2009)

> A quick search (above) will reveal about a dozen threads all asking and answering that question in great detail.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 5, 2009)

1996alnl said:


> Is it safe to run a 10440 li-ion cell in the LOD Q4?
> 
> I mean the cell is unprotected,will the light flicker before the voltage drops too much?
> 
> ...



There'll be plenty of WOWing by you when your most prized possessions spontaneously combust.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 5, 2009)

Played around a bit with my LOD Q4 today and the dark spot does rotate with the light.

I think I see the wire that causes it.

Oh well.


----------



## hotlight (May 29, 2009)

SO, whats the verdict on the LD01?


sounds like its basically a L0D with less functions.....the same dark spot, a q5 instead of q4. Am I right?

anyone have both? which do you like better?(try not to factor the strobe/sos into your answer)

trying to decide which one to buy, seems that there is no "clear answer" on which one to get. 

is it as simple as: you want strobe/sos go with L0D. you don't want strobe/sos go with the LD01.??

the LD01 can be "FenixStreamed", right?


----------



## Burgess (May 29, 2009)

I *believe *the PWM rate is now much higher, also.


_


----------



## Marduke (May 29, 2009)

I prefer the L0D due to the lower low and hence longer runtime. The slower PWM doesn't bother me. I also prefer to carry at least one light with strobe.


----------



## hotlight (May 29, 2009)

Burgess said:


> I *believe *the PWM rate is now much higher, also.
> 
> 
> _





ah, yes yes........... I forgot about the PWM thing. still can't decide. like strobe, HATE SOS, but think the L0D is "outdated" or is about to be. fuggit, I'll toss up a coin or something.


----------



## Marduke (May 29, 2009)

Who cares if it has SOS? You never come across it in use. It's the very last in the UI, so you are hit every other possible desired level first. 


It's like being pissed your car is capable of doing 90mph when you can only legally drive it 70mph in the US.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 29, 2009)

I like both and still carry my L0D RB80 just because I love the tint and beam. Have had 3 LD01's, one I gave away, one I traded and the other is sitting in the drawer waiting to be given away.


----------



## Bonky (May 29, 2009)

I'll take it


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 30, 2009)

For some of my needs PWM would be flat dangerous.

So instead of my LOD I've been carrying a ConneXion in my front shirt pocket.

Sure, it's AA instead of AAA but that doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## ejt (Sep 19, 2009)

I just got an LD01 from Kaichu Dento and I think it's an unbelievable light. I'm definitely a newbie flashaholic -- this is replacing my Solitaire. I know some of you have issues with it but it's quite possibly the best handlight I've ever owned. And it's my favorite souvenir from Alyeska.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to CPF, ejt. Excellent choice. It should last for years, but if you're a flashaholic will soon be replaced by the next best thing. Beware the effect of this place.

Geoff


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 20, 2009)

ejt said:


> I just got an LD01 from Kaichu Dento and I think it's an unbelievable light. I'm definitely a newbie flashaholic -- this is replacing my Solitaire. I know some of you have issues with it but it's quite possibly the best handlight I've ever owned. And it's my favorite souvenir from Alyeska.


Welcome! It took you a couple weeks but I'm sure work and home have kept you busy since your trip up here. 


Flying Turtle said:


> Welcome to CPF, ejt. Excellent choice. It should last for years, but if you're a flashaholic will soon be replaced by the next best thing. Beware the effect of this place.
> 
> Geoff


He got a chance to check out a range of lights from the NDI, LF3XT, LF2XT, LF5XT, Titan, P1D, P2D, LD10, Quark AAw, Arc-P, E1b, E1e, E1L, 120P, Ra Twisty, Extreme III, and a whole pile of L0D's from a couple LoTi's to RB80, RB100, SS LD01 and finally the one he bought, a black LD01.

Like me, he seems very happy with the output, size and availability of batteries when it comes to single AAA lights! Another AAA-aholic!


----------



## ejt (Feb 8, 2022)

Unfortunately I lost the LD01 a while back. I had a tiny keyring going through the lanyard hole in the base, and had that on my main keyring with house and car keys. The hole wore out, steel vs. aluminum, and the LD01 was a goner, possibly lost at a backyard party. I only hope someone else is enjoying it. I've replaced it with an E12 v1 which is even more outstanding. Took about six inches of eighth inch elastic shock cord from REI and made it into a loop using an electronic butt splice crimp connector with the insulation removed. I then used some old fashioned electrical friction tape to attach the loop to the body of the E12 as a hand lanyard. It's a pocket light rather than a keyring light, which works out better for me.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 8, 2022)

Should have gone with a Fenix E01 v.2 for a good replacement to LD01.


----------



## ejt (Feb 9, 2022)

I agree that the E01 would have been a good straight up replacement for the LD01. I decided to not go back to having a keychain torch though because my keychain is like a mini tool box, almost overloaded. I liked the E12 because the AA battery has a little more stash than the AAA with a bit more powerful high setting, and it's just the right amount of heft in the hand. I also like the tail switch as opposed to the rotating switch.


----------

